# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  st kavica - četvrtak 17.09. u 15,00

## Blekonja

.......u Kalafatića, bilo bi lijepo kada bi vas došlo što više....




vidimo seeee   :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Blekonja

zašto   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pinky

pa ne mogu... ja u pl, vi u st, cetvrtak... ajme....

neki drugi put

ili kad milinovic konacno proglasi teleportaciju sigurnom, iako je tek u eksperimentalnoj fazi (kako ga je krenulo, ubrzo ce)

----------


## Denny

Eto me!  :D  :D  :D Imamo o čemu razgovarati!   :Kiss:  
Cure iz Splita i okolice dobro ste došle.  :D

----------


## Blekonja

bravo Denny i imamo još o čemu ne samo o Zakonu bome...
malo sam ljuta.....i tužna....  :Sad:  , ali nema veze   :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

upssss sorry Denny ne na tebe naravno  :Grin:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## MIJA 32

nadam se da ste uživale u kavici i lijepo se napričale
do slijedeće kave  :Bye:

----------

